# Snowgoose CD's



## DesertWings (Feb 12, 2009)

Just finished making an Ecaller for the upcoming season and would like to get your inputs for the snowgoose CD's I should purchase and install on the MP3...


----------



## cowaterfowler (Aug 18, 2008)

I like Snow Bait.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Snows on the Prairie. Snow Bait you can hear cows mooing.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> Snows on the Prairie. Snow Bait you can hear cows mooing.


Still sounds 100x's better than Snows on the Prairie.


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

I thought maybe it was just my copy of snows on the prairie until I heard a friends. I have volume 7. Sounds like I recorded it with an old GPX cassette player, really muffled with a solid static background and very little stereo sound if any. I can deal with an occasional cow noise in the background. Seems like I usually end up with a combination from "Sweet Talk'n Snows" and "Snow Slayer" to get good background and clear crisp barks in stereo.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

the snow bait/snow slayer HD tracks are usually what I run; I did make a custom one, took a bunch of low end feeding sounds from a snows on the prairie track and spliced in some HD callers over it.


----------

